# What are you guys cooking on?



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I am using a Klose 36 x 20 stick burner right now, but have bought a 24 x 84" mobile with a 30 x 24" upright, gas assist, dual fish fryers, etc. I still have my Brinkmann Smoke n Grill. I actually use it for grilling or doing nuts, or sausages, fish. The stuff that only takes an hour or two. I also have a gas water smoker, but I can't remember the brand. The tripod burner is detachable and works great as a cooking surface! I bought that Brinkmann, tried cooking on it, wasn't happy with the brisket I turned out and decided to "go for it" and bought the Klose. I would recommend his stuff to anybody. I went to Texas last October and saw a bunch of Gators too. You can't go wrong with them either. Never actually cooked on a WSM, but I've heard alot of good stuff about em! What does everyone here use? Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

WSM


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 28, 2005)

a Traeger Mobile unit
3 WSMs
5 Primos
BGE
Weber kettle
Klose Fajits Grill
Looking at a couple FEC100s
Jim


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 28, 2005)

WSM W/ BBQ GURU
WEBER GENESIS 1000 (13 years and still looks brand new)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2005)

WSM

Brinkmann Pro Series Gasser


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

Weber A gasser
WSM
Custom built tow behind...it's a gasser I rigged for smoking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

WSM w/BBQ Guru and Silver Jacket
Weber 22 Â½â€


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2005)

(1) Weber Smokey Mountain

Btw, there is a grilling section!!!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 28, 2005)

WSM
Weber kettle
2-burner turkey fryer

I also have temporary custody of a Smokey Joe that really belongs to my daughter.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm, I'm sensing a pattern here. I'm not certain what it is, but give me time to whittle it down......


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

James, you'll be banned from the site if you don't start gearing up for cooks...you'll need more than that to fit in here brother!!  

Kidding!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

I've seen a picture of that "ugly barrel pit" and it is! James, I think you got all the bases covered! I thought I had an arsenal!Woody


----------



## john pen (Jan 29, 2005)

Im cooking on a Brinkman POS...I keep telling myself that all the problems and work I have to do to keep the damn thing up to temp. will make me a better cook when I get a WSM !


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Im cooking on a Brinkman POS...I keep telling myself that all the problems and work I have to do to keep the damn thing up to temp. will make me a better cook when I get a WSM !



I think you need a used Klose 36 x 20" beauty John!!! It's only a 3.5 hour drive to pick her up! Woodman


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

John, WoodDeal has been trying to sell that baby to Greg and me too!    Does sound like a good price though  8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

$800 for a used POS...$400 and I'm in!!   :-D


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

Probably all burnt to hell on the inside and greasy. Heavy as hell and hard to move around...sounds like he ought to paying you to take it off his hands. :smt046


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Probably all burnt to hell on the inside and greasy. Heavy as hell and hard to move around...sounds like he ought to paying you to take it off his hands. :smt046



Well, judge for yourself!

http://www.texasbbqrub.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1046


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

Now if that pit was on 15" wheels and had a tongue (  :twisted:  ), I'd really consider it!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice pit WoodKlose, I'm sorry........


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's OK Bruce. You're from Michigan. You can't be expected to be in your right mind :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## john pen (Jan 30, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'mon now..that things gotta be worth $350., especially if he's willin' to haul it half way to NY !!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Here's my setup.  Anyone else have pics of theirs?
22" Platinum w/Rotis, WSM, Genesis 2000


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2005)

I like the blue kettle, but where did you get the gasser with the wood?  I've only seen plastic.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

That's one of the original 2000's, I think..14 years old this summer...Or is it 15...


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 18, 2005)

you gotta be kidding me!  Congrats on superior grill maintenance!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

It was with me for 11 or 12 years in Orlando before moving up here.  Original burners but new PCI grates and SS flavorizer bars last summer.  Original starter, too.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

*ENZO Uses ...*

the following age old beauty see pic[/url]


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

can you indirect on that thing?


----------

